# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  Heavy Metal Makes History with All-Mexican Creators Edition

## CBR News

"Heavy Metal's" newest installment features solely Mexican comic creators, and CSBG spoke with one of them, Axel Medellin, about the historic issue.


_Full article here._

----------


## MRP

Looking forward to this issue to arrive in my mailbox. HM via direct subscription is one of the best values in comics-100 pages or so of content for about $4 an issue when you subscribe through them. And a lot of great stuff form top notch creators. Definitely worth checking out. 

-M

----------

